# Jtable dynamische Spaltenbreite



## slicc123 (15. Feb 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu meiner Jtable ( siehe Bild ).

Mein Projekt stellt einen Klausurplan dar.
Wenn nun ein Text eingegeben wird, der zu breit ist, dann wird der Text nicht richtig dargestellt (siehe rot markierten Bereich auf dem Bild).
Meine Jtable befindet sich in einem JScrollPane und ich hätte gerne, dass wenn der Text zu breitwird, sich die letzten 5 Spalten verbreitern (gleichmäßig).
Ich stell mir das so vor, dass die Jtable dann breiter wird und man dann horizontal scrollen muss, um alles zu sehen.

Habt ihr da vielleicht Tipps oder Codeschnippsel ?


----------



## Lodoss (23. Feb 2014)

Tach,

ich habe da mal eine kleinigkeit geschraubt die dir villeicht weiterhelfen könnte

Demo-Klasse zum testen

```
package Klausurplan;

import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel;

public class Main
{
	public Main()
	{
		JFrame frm = new JFrame("TableFrame");
		frm.setSize(500,500);

		String[] colTitles = {"Nr.", "KW", "Datum", "","Montag","Dienstag","Mittwoch","Donnerstag","Freitag"};
		List<Integer> syncCols = new ArrayList<Integer>();
		syncCols.add(4);
		syncCols.add(5);
		syncCols.add(6);
		syncCols.add(7);
		syncCols.add(8);
		
		DefaultTableModel model = new DefaultTableModel(40, 10);
		model.setColumnIdentifiers(colTitles);
		
		JTable tbl = new JTable(model);
		tbl.setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);
		tbl.getColumnModel().getColumn(0).setPreferredWidth(60);
		tbl.getColumnModel().getColumn(1).setPreferredWidth(60);
		tbl.getColumnModel().getColumn(2).setPreferredWidth(90);
		tbl.getColumnModel().getColumn(3).setPreferredWidth(90);
		
		TableColumnSynchronizer syncer = new TableColumnSynchronizer(tbl, syncCols);
		syncer.performAdjustment();
		
		frm.add(new JScrollPane(tbl));
		frm.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		new Main();
	}
}
```

klasse die mehrere spalten einer klasse anhand der benötigten größe synchroniziert

```
package Klausurplan;

import java.awt.Component;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;

import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.event.TableModelEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TableModelListener;
import javax.swing.table.TableColumn;

/** this is where the magic happens */
public class TableColumnSynchronizer
{
	private JTable tbl;
	private List<Integer> adjustColumns;
	
	/** watch for changes in the table which require changes */
	private TableModelListener dataWatcher = new TableModelListener()
	{	
		public void tableChanged(TableModelEvent tme)
		{			
			if (adjustColumns.contains(tme.getColumn()))
			{
				performAdjustment();
			}
		}
	};
	
	/**
	 * constructor for TableColumnSynchronizer
	 * @param tbl table you want to have synchronization of columns
	 * @param adjustColumns indices of columns to synchronize
	 * @throws IllegalArgumentException if table or the adjusted Columns is/are 'null'
	 */
	public TableColumnSynchronizer(final JTable tbl, final List<Integer> adjustColumns) throws IllegalArgumentException
	{
		if (tbl == null || adjustColumns == null)
		{
			throw new IllegalArgumentException("sry, but your table or your columns are null, cant work with that");
		}
		
		this.tbl = tbl;
		this.adjustColumns = new ArrayList<Integer>(adjustColumns);
		
		tbl.setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);
		
		tbl.getModel().addTableModelListener(dataWatcher);
	}

	/**
	 * perform adjustments for the synchronized cells
	 * you can call this method by hand if you require it
	 * (e.g. initial adjust)
	 */
	public void performAdjustment()
	{
		List<Integer> requiredWidths = new ArrayList<Integer>();
		
		// get the preferred with of each column to determine to highest
		for (Integer colIdx : adjustColumns)
		{
			requiredWidths.add(getRequiredWidthOfColumn(colIdx));
		}
		
		// now determine which column is the "biggest"
		int newTotalWidth = getHeighestNumber(requiredWidths);
		
		// adjust all columns to have the determined width
		for (Integer colIdx : adjustColumns)
		{
			tbl.getColumnModel().getColumn(colIdx).setPreferredWidth(newTotalWidth);
		}
	}
	
	/**
	 * determine how much width the given column require to display it's content
	 * @param column index in the table
	 * @return
	 */
	private int getRequiredWidthOfColumn(int column)
	{
		int width = getHeaderWidth(column);
		// to have initial value, get the width the header requires
		if(tbl.getRowCount()>0)
		{ 
			// now get the required width of each row of this column
			for(int row = 0; row< tbl.getRowCount(); row++)
			{ 
				width = Math.max(width, getCellWidth(row, column)); 
			}
		}
		return width + tbl.getIntercellSpacing().width; 
	}
	
	/**
	 * determine how much width the header given column require to display
	 * this ise used if no rows are available
	 * @param column
	 * @return
	 */
	private int getHeaderWidth(int column)
	{
		TableColumn tableColumn = tbl.getColumnModel().getColumn(column);
		Component headerCell = tbl.getTableHeader().getDefaultRenderer().getTableCellRendererComponent
		(
			tbl,
			tableColumn.getIdentifier(),
			false,
			false,
			-1,
			column);
		
		return (int)headerCell.getPreferredSize().getWidth(); 
	}

	/**
	 * determine how much width the cell at the given row/col require to display
	 * @param row
	 * @param column
	 * @return
	 */
	private int getCellWidth(int row, int column)
	{
		Component cell = tbl.getCellRenderer(row, column).getTableCellRendererComponent(
				tbl, 
				tbl.getValueAt(row, column),
				false,
				false,
				row,
				column);
		
		return (int)cell.getPreferredSize().getWidth();
	}
	
	/** copy from my toolbox to determine highest (numeric) value of a list */
	public int getHeighestNumber(List<Integer> items)
	{
		int highest = -1;
		for (Integer value : items)
		{
			if (value > highest)
			{
				highest = value;
			}
		}
		return highest;
	}
}
```


----------



## lordofdonuts (23. Feb 2014)

Hallo slicc123,

Lodoss liefert da einen sehr guten Ansatz. Damit das ganze automatisch passiert, musst du noch den Aufruf in einen [JAPI]TableModelListener[/JAPI] auslagern.


```
final TableColumnSynchronizer syncer = new TableColumnSynchronizer(tbl, syncCols);
        
model.addTableModelListener(new TableModelListener()
{
	@Override
	public void tableChanged(TableModelEvent arg0) {
		syncer.performAdjustment();
	}        	
});
```


----------



## Lodoss (23. Feb 2014)

öhhhm... ist doch schon integriert?^^ code 2 19-28


edit:: =)


----------



## lordofdonuts (23. Feb 2014)

Ups, hatte ich doch glatt übersehen.


----------



## prototype0815 (31. Jul 2014)

Hi leuts, also ich muss sagen die Klasse von Lodoss ist soweit einsame spitze! :applaus:
Einfach kopieren und benutzen, so muss es sein.

Allerdings habe ich doch noch ein kleines Porblem, vielleicht mach ich ja doch noch was falsch.
Bei mir wird leider nur die letzte Spalte "überwacht" und dann auch sofort die Spaltenbreite neu gesetzt, der Rest wird dann durch *"hier steht mein Te...."* angezeigt.

hier mein Code:

```
List<Integer> colList = new ArrayList<Integer>();
    int colCount = tbl.getColumnCount();
    for (int i = 0; i < colCount; i++) {
      colList.add(i);
    }
    TableColumnSynchronizer tblSyncer = new TableColumnSynchronizer(tbl, colList);
    tblSyncer.performAdjustment();
```

und meine Tabelle:






Fällt euch was auf? :bahnhof:


----------

